# Suche Probefahrtmoeglichkeit Fanes in M im Raum K, GL, LEV + 100 km



## psycho82 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
wuerde mir fuer 2012 gerne ein Fanes mit Hammerschmidt und Coil-Fahrwerk aufbauen.
Bevor ich jedoch einen Rahmen bestelle, wuerde ich gerne mal ein Fanes in Natura betrachten und nach Moeglichkeit eine kurze Probefahrt durchfuehren. Bevorzugte Rahmengroesse waere M.
Wuerde mich freuen, wenn hier eine Besichtigungs-/Probefahrtmoeglichkeit zustande kommen wuerde.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## fofiman (5. Dezember 2011)

Hätte ein L in E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (5. Dezember 2011)

Wie groß bist du?
Ist es ein reines L oder mit kürzerem Sitzrohr?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## fofiman (5. Dezember 2011)

1,90m.
Ist ein unverfälschtes L mit 50mm Vorbau.


----------



## MrEtnie (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte ein L in W. Vorbaulänge 50mm
Auch unverfälscht. Bin 1,82 m groß.
Retrospektiv würde ich eventuell das Sattelrohr 2cm kürzen, weil die Reverb dann absolut perfekt passen würde.
Ich hab das in L statt M genommen, weil ich lieber 600mm Sattelrohr zu Vorbaumitte haben wollte, wegen Gewohnheiten vom alten Rad.


----------



## psycho82 (6. Dezember 2011)

Schonmal vielen Dank fuer eure Angebote! 
Bin allerdings nach wie vor auf der Suche nach einem M-Rahmen, da ich denke, dass er einfach etwas verspielter sein
 wird. Bin uebrigends ca. 1,80 m gross.

Ich denke um das Fanes jedoch mal in Natura zu sehen, wuerde ich ggf. trotzdem noch auf eure Angebote zurueck kommen.

Gruss und Danke 

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hatte gestern die Moeglichkeit mir ein Fanes in L mit M Sitzrohr anzusehen und bin mehr als begeistert - absolut schicker Rahmen und wahnsinns Verarbeitung! 
Falls der Besitzer des Rades dies lesen sollte - Vielen, vielen Dank!!!

 Wuerde allerdings immer noch gerne einen reinen M-Rahmen proberollen, kleine Runde auf nem Parkplatz. Wuerde auch mehr als die o.g. 100km Umkreis Anfahrt auf mich nehmen!
Also wer hat ein Fanes in M und wuerde mir eine kurze Proberunde zugestehen?

Gruss
Benny


----------



## psycho82 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hab für Montag eine Probefahrtmöglichkeit gefunden

1000 mal Danke an den User hier im Forum, der mir das Proberollen ermöglicht

Gruß

Benny


----------



## mockmaster (10. Dezember 2011)

Falles es dir in deiner Entscheidung etwas weiterhilft:

Bin 178 cm groß, Schrittlänge 81 cm, und habe mir einen M-Rahmen bestellt, ohne Probefahren. Aber die allgemeinen Empfehlungen gingen alle in Richtung "M"-Rahmen.

Ich habe mir einen 60mm Vorbau bestellt. Damit dürfte ich dann gut aufgestellt sein.

Bei 180 Körpergröße mußt halt einfach testen, was dir besser taugt. 

Wann willst du deinen Rahmen bzw. Rad bestellen, ich glaub die M-Rahmen werden langsam knapp und die Lieferzeit wird dann ziemlich lang (Mai-Juni) - Auskunft von meinem Händler.

Also halt dich ran...

Gruß!


----------



## psycho82 (12. Dezember 2011)

Nochmals vielen vielen Dank an den User, der es mir ermöglicht hat das Fanes in M probezufahren - Derjenige wir schon wissen, dass er gemeint ist!!!

@mockmaster 

Hab mein Fanes in M gerade geordert

Gruß

Benny


----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2011)

Moin alle zusammen

da es einige Wünsche nach Probefahrten gibt, sich der Deister herauskristallisiert und die Fahrgemeinschaften langsam entstehen , geht es nur noch um den TAG............. Weihnachts WE fällt wohl eher Flach, bleiben also die Tage 27/28/29/30.......wer kann in der Woche und wer hätte Bock auf ein Old Year Test-Ride am 31. (bzw. am 30.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2011)

Mir passen alle Tage und es kann ein Nukeproof Mega in L probegefahren werden!


----------



## Phil81 (13. Dezember 2011)

Falls noch ein Guide gesucht wird ich habe die Woche Urlaub


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ja, wir würden dich dann gerne buchen, hab ganz vergessen, wie es im Deister so aussieht 
Achja und so ein untaugliches SB-66 (hab ich mir sagen lassen  ) möchte ich auch gerne mal fahren!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Dezember 2011)

Mir scheint ich hab da das engste Zeitfenster.
Mir würde, wie schon per PN verkommuniziert, am besten der 28. passen. Am 27. müsste ich zusehen rechtzeitig aus dem Bett zu kommen, ginge aber auch. 31. ginge ggf. auchnoch, allerdings könnte ich dann im Zweifel keinen im Auto mitnehmen.

Was wäre denn an Ausrüstung angeraten? Wirds eher ne Fullfacegeschichte oder doch mehr Tourig?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2011)

Dann nehmen wir von mir aus doch den 28.12., wenn da niemand sonst Einsprüche hat!?

Je nach Wetter und Bodenbeschaffenheit wird man wohl springen können. Also Helm wie man will... Aber ich denke man könnte schon eine "längere" Tour draus machen.


----------



## berkel (13. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir würde auch nur der 27. oder 28. passen. Ich wäre für eine Tour, mein Spitfire ist ja nur ein Trailbike (und springen kann ich eh nicht ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2011)

Ok 28.12. Tour ist angesagt, so wie das Wetter aussieht wird es eh eine Eiskalte Schlammschlacht  , wer will da noch Flugstunden nehmen......

@Lt.AnimalMother

wir machen dann noch die Feinheiten klar (Samy und Co) mal sehen wie wir das mit dem Lord hin bekommen (ich weiß gar nicht ob er ein Rad zur Verfügung hat  )


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Dezember 2011)

Jepp, der 28. ist gebongt. Die Feinheiten machen wir dann die Tage aus würde ich sagen. Mal sehen ob ich mir bis dahin noch nen Satz neue Pellen gönne. So'n fast abgefahrener Mountainking ist bei dem Wetter nicht mehr so richtig super


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich wohn da ja gleich ums Eck und würde gerne mit meiner Sau kommen, wär das ok?


----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2011)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ich wohn da ja gleich ums Eck und würde gerne mit meiner Sau kommen, wär das ok?





Ok wenn Du auch noch ein Fahrrad mitbringst, bist Du Dein Rad und Deine Sau herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Ok wenn Du auch noch ein Fahrrad mitbringst, bist Du Dein Rad und Deine Sau herzlich Willkommen



Ich seh schon, aus der Nummer komme ich nicht elegant wieder raus...


----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2011)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, aus der Nummer komme ich nicht elegant wieder raus...




nöhö................Du, das Rad und die Sau wird erwartet


----------



## Phil81 (13. Dezember 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mir scheint ich hab da das engste Zeitfenster.
> Mir würde, wie schon per PN verkommuniziert, am besten der 28. passen. Am 27. müsste ich zusehen rechtzeitig aus dem Bett zu kommen, ginge aber auch. 31. ginge ggf. auchnoch, allerdings könnte ich dann im Zweifel keinen im Auto mitnehmen.
> 
> Was wäre denn an Ausrüstung angeraten? Wirds eher ne Fullfacegeschichte oder doch mehr Tourig?



Fullface Tour


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Ok 28.12. Tour ist angesagt, so wie das Wetter aussieht wird es eh eine Eiskalte Schlammschlacht  , wer will da noch Flugstunden nehmen......
> 
> @Lt.AnimalMother
> 
> wir machen dann noch die Feinheiten klar (Samy und Co) mal sehen wie wir das mit dem Lord hin bekommen (ich weiß gar nicht ob er ein Rad zur Verfügung hat  )



Momentan nur die CC-Schlampe und da mach ich wohl das VR zur Chipslette wenn ich damit in den Deister fahre. Zeit ist auch ein Problem.

Pasta bei mir aber gern... ...die Quälschlampe wird dann erst im Februar fertig, die Teile lassen sich beim Pastafuttern schon beschnuppern.
Gleichfalls könnt ihr bei mir in der Werkstatt die Schäden vom Deister gleich abstellen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2011)

Na ich denke das lassen wir uns nicht zweimal sagen, oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte die Route ja schon festgelegt 



Phil81 schrieb:


> Fullface Tour


Hmm, hab derzeit keinen dazu passenden Rucksack, aber eigentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Dezember 2011)

Zwar eigentlich schon was vor, aber versuche das mal zu verlegen. Klingt doch nach einer coolen Aktion


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Es scheitert nur noch daran ob ich Urlaub kriege oder nicht  - Chancen stehen gut!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Dezember 2011)

Cool!


----------



## lakekeman (14. Dezember 2011)

Bäh, wäre ja auch gerne mal ein Fanes gefahren, leider passt genau der 28. gar nicht.
27. oder 29. wäre super


----------



## ollo (15. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ok. Es scheitert nur noch daran ob ich Urlaub kriege oder nicht  - Chancen stehen gut!
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




das Du Urlaub kriegst  oder stehen die Chancen eher gut für "oder nicht" 


schei..e so früh wach zu sein ist eklig


----------



## MrEtnie (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte auch Spaß daran da mitzufahren und mein Fanes L mal auszuborgen, falls Bedarf besteht. Ist von Wu.-Tal aber auch schlappe 2:45 h zu fahren. Und ich habe noch gar nicht getestet ob die Fanes in den Skoda Fabia passt. Hmm... Melde mich nochmal, falls ihr mich mitfahren lassen wollt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Dezember 2011)

Klar lassen wir dich mitfahren. 
Hättst halt lieber nen Rommster genommen, da passen auch zwei BigBikes rein


----------



## ollo (15. Dezember 2011)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Spaß daran da mitzufahren und mein Fanes L mal auszuborgen, falls Bedarf besteht. Ist von Wu.-Tal aber auch schlappe 2:45 h zu fahren. Und ich habe noch gar nicht getestet ob die Fanes in den Skoda Fabia passt. Hmm... Melde mich nochmal, falls ihr mich mitfahren lassen wollt.




wieso nicht und Lt. Animal hat dann die Testbikes zusammen die er braucht, L und XL ..............in so ein Fabia passt eine Menge, sogar 2 Waschmaschinen ........nachdem sie in der Presse waren  wenn ich mich da an die Bikerein erinnere die ihr DH Bike in dem Smart bekommen hat, sollte das passen mit dem Fabia


----------



## MrEtnie (16. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> wieso nicht und Lt. Animal hat dann die Testbikes zusammen die er braucht, L und XL ..............in so ein Fabia passt eine Menge, sogar 2 Waschmaschinen ........nachdem sie in der Presse waren  wenn ich mich da an die Bikerein erinnere die ihr DH Bike in dem Smart bekommen hat, sollte das passen mit dem Fabia



Hey, schön dass ihr mich mitfahren lasst. 

Danke für den coolen Tipp mit der Presse... Werde mein neues Fanes also vor der Fahrt in die Presse werfen und ihr helft mir hinterher zusammenpuzzlen. Ne Magnumflasche Loctite habt ihr doch bestimmt. 

Ist es ok, wenn ich mich nochmal kurzfristig melde? Habe gestern erfahren, das ein guter Kumpel von mir nur kurz aus Magdeburg hier runter kommt und mit dem wollte ich ein Fotoshooting machen. Klappt das terminlich trotzdem würde ich Bescheid geben und hoch kommen. Sorry, dass es keine 100%-Zusage ist. 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (16. Dezember 2011)

MrEtnie schrieb:


> Hey, schön dass ihr mich mitfahren lasst.
> 
> Danke für den coolen Tipp mit der Presse... Werde mein neues Fanes also vor der Fahrt in die Presse werfen und ihr helft mir hinterher zusammenpuzzlen. Ne Magnumflasche Loctite habt ihr doch bestimmt.
> 
> ...




man hilft wo man kann 

und wer da ist, ist da, wer nicht da ist bekommt auch keine Rechnung wegen nicht eingehaltener Zusagen oder Termine, sind hier ja nicht bei 12345 Reisen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Dezember 2011)

So, da ja evtl. nicht jeder so oft hier reinschauen wird während der Feiertage schonmal die Fragen wer, wann, wo. Und evtl. noch was.

Also wo wollen wir uns am 28.treffen? Wennigsen/Waldkater oder Barsinghausen oder ganz woanders? 
Uhrzeit würde ich sagen 11:00h, ist nicht soo früh, man hat aber noch ein paar Stunden bis es Dunkel wird.
Ollo fährt bei mir mit, Samy auch? Wenn ja schicke ich euch noch meine Handynummer. 
Wer macht den Guide? Samy sollte sich ja soweit auskennen, wollte nicht noch wer aus der Region mitkommen?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Dezember 2011)

11 Uhr ist gut. Wo... Muss mal fragen, wo es im Moment die besten Trails gibt. Ich war jetzt schon länger nicht mehr da.

Ich komme mit einem eigenen Auto und bringe noch einen Kumpel mit, d.h. du brauchst mich nicht abholen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Dezember 2011)

Ok, klingt gut, weil du weißt ja, je mehr desto Spass. Dann fahr ich die 188 direkt durch bis Burgdorf.


----------



## ollo (24. Dezember 2011)

@lt animal

wie lange brauchen wir von Dir nach ....wo immer auch ??

ich hoffe ihr fresst euch Weihnachten schön voll, damit ich auch ne chance hab, seit dem ich hier seit gut 2 Wochen bester Kunde in der Apotheke bin


----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. Dezember 2011)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich davon, am Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass zu starten, das liegt recht zentral zu beiden Seiten des Deister.
Ansonsten wünsche ich schon mal ein frohes Fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Dezember 2011)

Von mir denke ich dass wir so 1:15 bis 1:30 brauchen dürften. Also sammeln bei mir gegen viertel nach neun oder halb zehn würde ich sagen. 
Ich hab nurnoch das Problem das ich noch keine Feste Unterbringung für meinen Hund habe, da muss ich morgen noch was klären,  aber das wird schon.

@Baumschubser:
kannst du mir den parkplatz auf Googlemaps oder so markieren?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ja, mach ich morgen oder spätestens übermorgen, feiert schön.


----------



## RolfK (25. Dezember 2011)

Hab drei Touren im Deister mit GPS-Daten, sind einige Trails dabei. Startpunkt war immer am Parkplatz - Nienstädter Pass. Wenn ihr die brauchen könnt, schickt einfach ne PN mit eurer Mailadresse.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube die Trails kriegen wir schon so zusammen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Dezember 2011)

So, ich habe mich mal mit den anderen Deister Jungs abgesprochen. Aufgrund der Bodenbeschaffenheit wollen wir die ganz steilen Sachen bei Barsinghausen lieber auslassen und deshalb im Osten fahren. Steil genug wirds da trotzdem und man hat auch sonst alles dabei: Wurzeln, Sprünge, schnell, langsam.

Also 28.12. 11:00 Uhr Treffen am Waldkaterparkplatz in Wennigsen. (Hülsebrinkstraße von Wennigsen aus Richtung Wald ganz zu Ende fahren.)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab immer noch nicht geklärt ob ich teilnehmen kann. Ich schau was sich noch ergibt. 

Ollo, hast notfalls Platz im Auto? Ein übergewichtiger Fahrer und eine übergewichtige Bache wären mitzuführen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (25. Dezember 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch nicht geklärt ob ich teilnehmen kann. Ich schau was sich noch ergibt.
> 
> Ollo, hast notfalls Platz im Auto? Ein übergewichtiger Fahrer und eine übergewichtige Bache wären mitzuführen.
> 
> ...




ich schon, ................aber ich biege weit vor BS scharf rechts ab und treff mich mit Lt.Animal, alles weiter liegt an ihm ..............Du und dein Schweinchen, ist es endlich fertig


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Dezember 2011)

Muss ich schauen wie ich rüber komme, notfalls bleib ich halt zu Hause und koch vor. ich brauch bis 27.12.11 ne Stärkemeldung.

Dann gibt's Pasta, im Zweifel Bier und wir können die Schäden und Ausfälle des Tages gleich kitten 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Wer lieb ist darf die Bache streicheln.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Dezember 2011)

Also Treffpunkt jetzt doch Waldkater und nicht Nienstedter Pass? Mir ist das eins, entscheidet ihr. Liegt ja beides nicht so weit auseinander.

@Helmchen:
Hmm, über BS sind 30-40km extra, macht dann ziemlich sicher zwei Stunden Anreise mit einpacken. Aber Abends fahr ich da ja eh rum. Müsste Ollo früher aufstehen und wir müssen dann etwas puzzeln. Mit drei Bikes und Fahrern ist mein Roomster gut ausgelastet. ggf müssen bei der Bache dann VR und HR raus, je nach dem wie lang sie ausfällt. Wer dann wo sitzt ist mir wurst, ich vorne links 
Du sagtest du wohnst irgendwo in der Innenstadt? Wäre es evtl möglich in die Hansestraße zu kommen? Das liegt schön dicht an der A2. Auf dem Rückweg gehts natürlich bis nach Hause 

@Ollo: Guggel sagt Fahrzeit über BS-Hansestraße 1h35m ohne BS 1h25. Also würde ich sagen ohne Lord 1h30m und mit Lord Einladen 2h. Damit du entsprechend planen kannst. Meine Adresse kommt per PN.

Was nehmt ihr an Ausrüstung mit, FF und Protektoren oder eher nicht wegen Bodenbeschaffenheit und so?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Dezember 2011)

Ja, Waldkater.
Ich komme mit Halbschale und Knieschonern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab beschlossen alles einzupacken und dann vor Ort zu entscheiden. Will dann eh meinen neuen Attack ausprobieren, dann kann ich auch die Schoner mit drauf schnallen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich antrete dann nur mit Fullface und Jacket. Bin sicher ein Jahr nicht mehr BigBike gefahren und dann noch ein komplett neues, noch nicht mal abgestimmt. Da sicher ich mich gegen mich selbst.  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (26. Dezember 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> @Ollo: Guggel sagt Fahrzeit über BS-Hansestraße 1h35m ohne BS 1h25. Also würde ich sagen ohne Lord 1h30m und mit Lord Einladen 2h. Damit du entsprechend planen kannst. Meine Adresse kommt per PN.
> 
> Was nehmt ihr an Ausrüstung mit, FF und Protektoren oder eher nicht wegen Bodenbeschaffenheit und so?





hm ....... anderer Plan, Du holst Helmchen ab und ich fahr direkt, dann brauchen wir Morgens nicht viel Schrauben und rum packen und so wie es aussieht fehlt mir auch die Zeit für Helmchens After Ride Dinner 

Brauche nur eine Navifähige Adresse.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ist 11.00 am Waldkater denn jetzt amtlich?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Dezember 2011)

Jawohl!
@ollo: Gib "Hülsebrinkstraße 33 in 30974 Wennigsen" ein. Der Parkplatz liegt schräg gegenüber von der Nr. 33, ich weiß nur nicht, ob der eine Hausnummer hat


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> hm ....... anderer Plan, Du holst Helmchen ab und ich fahr direkt, dann brauchen wir Morgens nicht viel Schrauben und rum packen und so wie es aussieht fehlt mir auch die Zeit für Helmchens After Ride Dinner
> 
> Brauche nur eine Navifähige Adresse.



Das können wir auch machen. Sagt mir einfach bis morgen Abend bescheid wer bei mir mit will. 
Die Vorderräder müssen eh raus, da ist das Hinterrad dann auch nicht so wild.


----------



## ollo (26. Dezember 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jawohl!
> @ollo: Gib "Hülsebrinkstraße 33 in 30974 Wennigsen" ein. Der Parkplatz liegt schräg gegenüber von der Nr. 33, ich weiß nur nicht, ob der eine Hausnummer hat



 danke Samy

 ja Parkplatz mit Hausnummer, wie gut das wir noch nicht soweit sind


----------



## ollo (26. Dezember 2011)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das können wir auch machen. Sagt mir einfach bis morgen Abend bescheid wer bei mir mit will.
> Die Vorderräder müssen eh raus, da ist das Hinterrad dann auch nicht so wild.




wir sehen uns aufm Parkplatz ohne Hausnummer


----------



## berkel (26. Dezember 2011)

OK! Ich fahre von Hameln aus.*

* Wenn ich nicht wichtige Teile vom Rad vergessen habe mitzunehmen, mein Bike liegt noch halb zerlegt im Kofferraum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEtnie (27. Dezember 2011)

Huhu. Ich bin leider raus. Wir werden wohl morgen das Fotoshooting auf der lokalen DH-Strecke machen. Sorry. Wie angedroht auch der kurzfristige Ausstieg. Vielleicht klappt es ja ein ander Mal oder wir sehen uns im April auf dem Alutech Rider Meeting. Wäre nett.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Dezember 2011)

So, ich war heute mal Strecken testen mit Phil81, der morgen leider nicht dabei sein wird, und Hagen3000.
Es ist schön matschig, aber nicht besonders nass. D.h. man bleibt trocken beim Driften. 
Reifenwahl: Nehmt den Reifen mit dem meisten Profil und der weichsten Mischung 

Bis morgen um 11!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2011)

Hier nochmal offiziell. Helmchen ist nicht am Start. Aber wer zur Abreise den Weg über Braunschweig findet der ist herzlich zur Pasta eingeladen. 

Einfach den Wegkundigen folgen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde morgen sowohl fahren als auch Pasta futtern. Die Adresse hab ich und die Ecke von BS kenn ich auch halbwegs. Auch wenn ich mich grad noch Frage wo ich da nen Parkplatz finde, aber wird schon.

Die Reifenfrage stellt sich mir grad nicht ich hoffe das die vorgestern montierten Dicht sind, die müssen dann zeigen wass sie unter den Bedingungen leitsen können. Man sieht sieht sich morgen um 11 auf dem Parkplatz ohne Hausnummer.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Dezember 2011)

Außer Samy, Heyho, Ollo und Adam Baldwin noch jemand zur Pasta? 

Muss wissen ob ich für 5 oder 10 koche

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Dease (28. Dezember 2011)

War eine super nette Ausfahrt heute. Leider ein wenig kurz. 

Kann noch mal jemand für mich & meine Trainingsverwaltung die Tourdaten posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Dezember 2011)

Lieber nicht...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Dezember 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Lieber nicht...



Insbesondere wenn in die Statistik noch der produzierte Kernschrott einfließt, gell Samy? War aber trotzdem ein netter Tag im Wald. Aber irgendwie vernehme ich so ein leichtes Zittern aus Richtung meines Kontos


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Dezember 2011)

Mega oder Fanes?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Dezember 2011)

Mega ist mir irgendwie zu sehr Bolzgerät und zu wenig verspielt, und der Reach dürfte einen cm länger sein. Die 440er Kettenstreben tun ihr übriges.
Ich tendiere eher zur Fanes nur ob ED oder AM weiß ich noch nicht, hat aber auchnoch etwas Zeit. Genau wie die Frage ob XL oder doch L. 
Naja, kommt Zeit kommt Geld, kommt Rad.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Dezember 2011)

Fahr erstmal das Mega mit der Sektor und leichten Reifen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder. Also machen wir nochmal Part II von der Aktion, dann auch mal mit Bergab oder so 
Allerdings wars Bergauf im stehen schon recht knapp mit Knie und Lenker. Hab vorhin blöderweise vergessen die Vorbaulänge zu messen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich morgen nachreichen, wenn ich den Klumpen Metall auseinandersortiere.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Dezember 2011)

Das wär fein. Ich musste gerade feststellen dass es die 430er Kindshock mit 150mm Absenkung wohl nicht mit Setback gibt.


----------



## berkel (29. Dezember 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Lieber nicht...


Also Hagen und ich haben das Tagesprogramm durchgezogen . Ich bin jetzt wohl auch noch als Schwucke abgestempelt, weil ich zum Schluss den Schiebeuphill komplett hochgefahren bin, den sonst angeblich nur Lycra-Fahrer hochkurbeln .
Das nächste Mal nehme ich aber wohl auch lieber das Bigbike mit, mich hat es ganz schön durchgeknetet .


----------



## Hagen3000 (29. Dezember 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Also Hagen und ich haben das Tagesprogramm durchgezogen . Ich bin jetzt wohl auch noch als Schwucke abgestempelt, weil ich zum Schluss den Schiebeuphill komplett hochgefahren bin, den sonst angeblich nur Lycra-Fahrer hochkurbeln .
> Das nächste Mal nehme ich aber wohl auch lieber das Bigbike mit, mich hat es ganz schön durchgeknetet .



Na na Malte, du warst gestern mein persönlicher Gesamtsieger aus Up- und Downhill-Performance  Wenn du beim nächsten mal mit dem dicken Bock da auch überall hochkurbelst mache ich mir allerdings Sorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (29. Dezember 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Fahr erstmal das Mega mit der Sektor und leichten Reifen



Kann ich bestätigen. Die vom Lord überarbeitete Sektor geht in dem Teil hammermäßig bergab.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. Dezember 2011)

War eine wirklich nette Truppe gestern, wir sind noch 2 mal rauf, nachdem ein Grossteil von euch weg waren (allerdings schiebend berghoch, meine Kondition war gestern echt im negativen Bereich...).


----------



## ollo (29. Dezember 2011)

baumschubser schrieb:


> War eine wirklich nette Truppe gestern, wir sind noch 2 mal rauf, nachdem ein Grossteil von euch weg waren (allerdings schiebend berghoch, meine Kondition war gestern echt im negativen Bereich...).




nicht nur Deine  und als wir nur mal so auf den Tacho geschaut haben waren es klägliche 12,55 Km   ......... so ein Wadenbrennen hatte ich trotzdem schon lange nicht mehr, schei$$ hochwandern


----------



## Dease (29. Dezember 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ......... so ein Wadenbrennen hatte ich trotzdem schon lange nicht mehr, schei$$ hochwandern



Also beim nächsten Mal alles fahren


----------



## ollo (29. Dezember 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Also beim nächsten Mal alles fahren




scheint die beste Lösung zu sein  ...... sonst wachsen einem irgendwann noch Wanderstöcke an den Händen


----------



## heyho (29. Dezember 2011)

War ne gute Tour gestern, ich wär auch gern noch ein bisschen länger gefahren, aber meine *klonkklonk* Gabel hat mir die Downhills vermiest. Dank dem Lord wurde das Problem am selben Tag aber schon behoben 

Guten Rutsch noch @all!


----------



## ollo (30. Dezember 2011)

heyho schrieb:


> War ne gute Tour gestern, ich wär auch gern noch ein bisschen länger gefahren, aber meine *klonkklonk* Gabel hat mir die Downhills vermiest. Dank dem Lord wurde das Problem am selben Tag aber schon behoben
> 
> Guten Rutsch noch @all!




gibt es noch Bilder


----------



## heyho (30. Dezember 2011)

jo, ich lad die heute noch hoch...gleich sind sie da


----------



## berkel (30. Dezember 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Na na Malte, du warst gestern mein persönlicher Gesamtsieger aus Up- und Downhill-Performance  Wenn du beim nächsten mal mit dem dicken Bock da auch überall hochkurbelst mache ich mir allerdings Sorgen


Also Sieger der Herzen?  Meine Passion ist eben All Mountain - alles bergauf und bergab. Für das nächste Mal trainiere ich mit meinem neuen Singlespeeder, dann krieg ich auch den Freerider mit einfach KB bergauf getreten .

Jetzt liege ich aber erstmal mit einer fetten Grippe im Bett .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heyho (30. Dezember 2011)

So, da gibt die brauchbaren Bilder zum ansehen: klick

Alle Originale gibts hier: klick


----------



## Dease (30. Dezember 2011)

heyho schrieb:


> So, da gibt die brauchbaren Bilder zum ansehen: klick
> 
> Alle Originale gibts hier: klick



Danke für den Bilderservice


----------



## Dease (30. Dezember 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Meine Passion ist eben All Mountain - alles bergauf und bergab.
> 
> Jetzt liege ich aber erstmal mit einer fetten Grippe im Bett .



Also Mountainbiken 


Gute Besserung.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach eine Probefahrtmöglichkeit des Fanes... suche mal eine bergaufkompatiblere Tretmöglichkeit!

Bin 1,98... XL oder XXL

Würde mich freuen! Der Rahmen sieht von der Geo und der Aufmachung richtig schnieke aus und ich muss mal wieder in angenehmen Tempo den Berg hoch!

Danke und guten Rutsch!

Ralph


----------



## ollo (31. Dezember 2011)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach eine Probefahrtmöglichkeit des Fanes... suche mal eine bergaufkompatiblere Tretmöglichkeit!
> 
> ...




Hi Ralph,

XXL ..............und wenn es nur für Bergab/Park / Deftige Freeridetoutren  sein soll dann XL 

Der Rahmen sieht nicht nur aus, sondern wird Dich auch angenehm den Berg hoch bringen


----------



## Silly (31. Dezember 2011)

DerJü hat zu mir damals am Telefon gesagt, das es eine XXL-Fanes in GAP geben würde. 
Und meine, aber auch nicht viel zentraler in der Republik gelegen, LK Bad Tölz.

Sie sieht in XXL etwas anders aus als in XL, das Unterrohr ist gerader, das Steuerrohr länger, (siehe Fotos in der Galerie) aber gehn tut sie auch wie die Sau!  hoch und runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Januar 2012)

1. Wie Antrittsneutral ist das Ding denn im z.B. im Wiegetritt? 
2. Gutes Übersetzungverhältnis? 
3. Flext der Rahmen? 
4. Sind die Lager einfach zu warten? 
5. Coil oder Luft als Dämpfungselement? 
6. Zugverlegung?
7. wie agil ist das Ding auf dem Trail?
8. Belastungspunkte verstärkt (z.B. Unterstrebe Hinterbau, Sattelrohr)

Das letzte Rad, was ich als Enduro benutzt habe, war ein Ghost ERT von 2006. Ging überhall hoch und runter. Und trotzdem Riss an der Schraube der Dämpferaufhängung mehrmals und dann noch der Finale Riss an dem Sattelrohr unterhalb der Dämpferaufhängung. Leichtbauopfer... ein paar mehr Verstärkungen an kritischen Stellen und eine Einteilige Dämpferbuchse von Anfang an hätten das Ding echt alt lassen werden können.


----------



## ollo (14. Januar 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> 1. Wie Antrittsneutral ist das Ding denn im z.B. im Wiegetritt? kommt darauf an wie Du reinhackst
> 2. Gutes Übersetzungverhältnis? ja, schön Fluffig und zum wirklichen ende hin Progressiv und wenn man den Fahrern und der Freeride glaubt eines der besten Fahrwerke z.Zt.
> 3. Flext der Rahmen? ein wenig im Hinterbau und ist Positiv zu "bewerten"
> 4. Sind die Lager einfach zu warten? ja
> ...




man kann auch noch zwei Jahre warten und auf die Widerlegung der Punkte warten


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (14. Januar 2012)

Freeride les ich irgendwie nicht.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10674

Ich nutz das nächste mal die Suchfunktion. Genau dafür hab ich das Fanes gesucht. Das Ghost war dort etwas undersized.

Das XXL Fanes in GAP, ist das used oder neu?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. März 2012)

So. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere diesen Thread noch im Abo. Seit dem Kreuz-und-quer Fahrräder testen zwischen den Jahren haben sich wieder ein paar Leute gemeldet, die gerne mal eine Fanes/601/301/Helius/SB66/Spitfire/Mega/Covert usw. fahren möchten und auch schon vom Deister gehört haben 

Da ich bis Mitte April mit meinem Mega in Deisternähe bin, wollte ich nur mal kurz hier Bescheid sagen, falls sich nochmal jemand draufsetzen möchte oder sein Rad zur Probefahrt anbieten möchte.

Wenn sich ein paar Leute zusammenfinden, könnte man wieder ein Treffen abmachen, war ja ganz lustig 

Soll ich das noch im Mega-Thread posten?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. März 2012)

Da schrei ich mal laut HIER! Mich interessieren abe rnur dein Mega in derzeitigem Aufbau und das Covert von Hagen.
Termine an denen ich definitv nicht kann: 17./18.03 und die letzten beiden Aprilwochenenden. Rest muss ich kurzfristig sehen.


----------

